# dwarfs of karak eight peaks - belegar and his heros



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so im finally putting together my dwarfs with the new book going to drop next week, long before this come out i wanted a dwarf army of the eight peaks and with the introduction of belegar ironhammer it was the perfect opportunity, so heres my belegar, his standard bearer , his 2nd in command and a dragon slayer.
ive also got 2 x 24 warriors based and undercoated ready to go along with a cannon, 10 miners and 16 thunders all ready to paint so ill log them here, so far this month ive got belegar and his standard bearer all painted and done

belegar ironhammer

























dragon slayer

















2nd in command

















battle standard

























group photo









still need to decide if i enter belegar or battle standard into the monthly painting comp 

all comments welcome.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Great pipe smoke on the BSB. Dwarves are such an iconic part of Warhammer, always like seeing them get some love.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks the dwarf range has some really nice minis now, looking forward to seeing the new iron breakers and getting the new book sat to start to plan my more exotic units ie hammers and iron breakers


----------

